

Turning the Raspberry Pi Into an FM Transmitter - boxysean
http://www.icrobotics.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Turning_the_Raspberry_Pi_Into_an_FM_Transmitter

======
stephengillie
How long until someone's running TCP over this? It's just a matter of time
until we can use this with a cantenna to control very-long range drones.
Combine this with one of the winners of the Groupon DroneGames[1] and you
could control a fleet of cheaply-made drones across a wide range. Is anyone
interested in creating an autonomous fleet to patrol their property and
airspace?

[1][http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/02/dronegames-in-san-
francisco...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/02/dronegames-in-san-francisco-
features-twitter-fists-groupon-leashes-mifi-and-botnets/)

------
lutusp
It would have been nice to show the FM modulation equation in use along with
the code. I say this because most people underestimate the complexity of FM
modulation and instead write an approximation that doesn't create the hoped-
for result.

Here's a reference for the actual math:

[http://arachnoid.com/phase_locked_loop/index.html#Detailed_D...](http://arachnoid.com/phase_locked_loop/index.html#Detailed_Description)

(search below the provided bookmark for "Frequency-modulated reference
oscillator")

